# free telephone support



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

http://warmline.org/

This is called Peer Recovery Warmline. For all states or try to call out of state maybe for a good time to talk that is available that is in another state?

Here is from the brochure someone gave to me: (The other side is written in Spanish soley. So you native spanish speakers can call too!)

"Need someone to talk to? Afraid no one will understand?
For free Mental Health support, information, and refferal from your peers"

Call: (was my state number for both english and spanish sides)

At the peer recovery warmline:

All calls are answered by your peers...trained supportive mental health consumers.

We do not provide crisis intervention if your situation is an emergency, call 911 immediately

If you want support

We get to know you as a person, how you view yourself, how you understand your situation, and how you see the world around you

We can set up mutual ongoing telephone support with a peer in your area. When and how often you talk is up to you and your peer.

We use the Intentional Peer support model. That means you and your peer mutually support each others recovery and talk about your own story in a way that helps the recovery process for both of you."


----------

